# Pursuit herbicide



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Due to a stretch of very cold and very dry weather for this time of year I had some Alfalfa orchardgrass mixes that got terribly weedy . To make a long story short the Alfalfa and Orchard Grass stoped growing and the weeds didnt. I learned that now Pursuit can be used on mixed stands alf/og. 3 weeks ago I sprayed about 50 acres with Pursuit and included an insecticide for weevil. I am glad I did because any place I skipped just a little wedge is a nightmare with weeds.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

How many ounces of pursuit per acre did you use? On pure alfalfa I use 4 ounces with excellent results except for lambsquarters. I was afraid that pursuit might kill orchard grass in a mixed stand.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I used 4 ounces and the low rate of surfactant. The company rep tells me Pursuit will not kill Orchard Grass. The one downside to this herbicde is a 30-day harvest restriction


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is good info endrow....I do not know how many times the question of "what to spray my alfalfa/orchard grass with" has been asked here on HT.

Would you know the optimal time to spray pursuit for weeds and grasses?...or most anytime?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had the same problem , but just wild mustard...Drives me Batty !!! I bushhogged the heads off a month ago and now with this rain the OG is choking everything out and alfalfa running hard....My CPS rep talked about pusuit (he's pretty honest) and said some of my customers might not like me applying it....1st cut should cure it , as I said ,I only had the mustard though (VERY LUCKY)...Is Pursuit in the "Grazon P&D " class ???? I did have some chick weed in a new (planted last fall) 50 acre field...I hope the OG will do the same ? Can't really nail chickweed til late winter/early spring ????


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Does Pursuit work better on weeks than 2-4-Db? Curious as I have a small food plot of alfalfa that I've been spraying with a mix of 2-4-db and select.

I'll have to look up Pursuit and read the label, not to familiar with it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Does Pursuit work better on weeks than 2-4-Db? Curious as I have a small food plot of alfalfa that I've been spraying with a mix of 2-4-db and select.
> 
> I'll have to look up Pursuit and read the label, not to familiar with it.


pursuit doesn't do anything to waterhemp if that's a issue.We used it on soybeans for a few yrs before we had waterhemp.I used it once on direct seed alfalfa @ 6 oz.Again no control on waterhemp.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

It is one of the few things that will control dodder, when used at the max rate. Dodder isn't a problem on the grass side of things, but can be nasty when playing with legumes.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pursuit is about a hundred times better than 24D B which is butyrac 200. But you have to manage the residual and then you have to be very careful with the application time temperature . If you're growing and Alfalfa Orchard Grass mix there just isn't much more of a herbicide selection


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

endrow said:


> Pursuit is about a hundred times better than 24D B which is butyrac 200. But you have to manage the residual and then you have to be very careful with the application time temperature . If you're growing and Alfalfa Orchard Grass mix there just isn't much more of a herbicide selection


Thanx ENDROW !! Your Gentleman & Scholar !!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tater Salad said:


> Thanx ENDROW !! Your Gentleman & Scholar !!!


 that's not what my wife says


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow, about how tall was your orchard grass when you sprayed pursuit?....how much do you think it stunted it?

I never used Pursuit because of this label statement on page 10 of the Pursuit label....the last paragraph under the Alfalfa section entitled "Perennial Grass Suppression" http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld01S011.pdf

"If perennial grass(such as fescue, orchard grass, brome, or timothy), is present in a alfalfa or clover stand, PURSUIT will reduce the growth and the competitive effect of the grass."


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Can't afford that....If the sun ever shines again ,The OG should take care of the weeds , but you get into late may and june it will be a problem (heavy broadleafs)


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Numerous research has shown Pursuit just will have very little effect on Orchard Grass but it is a grass herbicide and will take out a lot of the junky grass and if that's all you have then you may have a problem if you use pursuit. I'm not a big fan of residual in the hay fields but we had a different year dry and cold and the weed started growing ahead of the old mix stands and that can turn into a nightmare. I will show you a picture of one of my mixed stands had 4 ounces of pursuit and one right across the street that wasn't sprayed let me tell you there's a lot around here that got weedy It just had to do with the weather. I'm not bragging but let me tell you I learned over the years these old next and if the Weeds start getting ahead of them you got to do something.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> Numerous research has shown Pursuit just will have very little effect on Orchard Grass but it is a grass herbicide and will take out a lot of the junky grass and if that's all you have then you may have a problem if you use pursuit. I'm not a big fan of residual in the hay fields but we had a different year dry and cold and the weed started growing ahead of the old mix stands and that can turn into a nightmare. I will show you a picture of one of my mixed stands had 4 ounces of pursuit and one right across the street that wasn't sprayed let me tell you there's a lot around here that got weedy It just had to do with the weather. I'm not bragging but let me tell you I learned over the years these old next and if the Weeds start getting ahead of them you got to do something.


So did the weeds come because the field has a poor stand of Alf/Orchard?HERE a good stand of alf or alf /grass doesn't have weed issues like farther south or east seems to.To me the weedy field needs a plow and reseeded more then it needs to be sprayed.

Could be another HERE-THERE thing??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Numerous research has shown Pursuit just will have very little effect on Orchard Grass but it is a grass herbicide and will take out a lot of the junky grass and if that's all you have then you may have a problem if you use pursuit.


I don't have very many unwanted grasses and a few broadleaves like a stray mustard and thistle, but I am kind of anal about the cleanliness of my hay. I was just nervous about doing something to injure a perfectly good stand of grass. We are like Cy here in that we do not have much weed/grass pressure with a good stand of grass. I was just wanting to get all the information I could since one would be going against what the manufacturers label said....I guess I am not much of a risk taker.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Does Pursuit work better on weeks than 2-4-Db? Curious as I have a small food plot of alfalfa that I've been spraying with a mix of 2-4-db and select.
> 
> I'll have to look up Pursuit and read the label, not to familiar with it.


 Pursuit is a very good product and controls most annual broadleaf weeds that are a problem in alfalfa as well as many annual grasses. Pursuit also gives residual control of germinating weeds which is a big plus since I have a problem with pigweed. Lambsquarters is one exception that Pursuit does not work well on for me.....2,4db is what I use if I have much lambsquarters.


----------

